# Getting 335 d Questions



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Acceleration or not, these will kill the mpgs:










On the other hand... there is no other car I'd rather have to climb those hills. :thumbup:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

My commute is about 25 miles each way with 2 "hills" about 1000 ft high. My first 2 tanks yielded 30.1 and 32.4 mpg. I average 65-70 mph each way. Car has 800 miles on the odometer. Both fill ups were with Shell at about 1/4 tank left.


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> How many miles do you have? I am somewhere around 16-17k miles and yet to see any increase except ones caused by changes in my commute with it. I used to hear the same sort of things about better mpg with diesel breakins but neither of my other current diesels did that. Perhaps my other two are not broken in at 176k and 205k miles.


+1 I've always heard the same thing about diesels getting better fuel economy after XXXXX miles. My other diesel has 97,000 miles and there has been no increase in mileage whatsoever.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

worldsmart02 said:


> I do some stop and go driving. How many miles do you get in city driving.


My commute is pretty close to the EPA city cycle. I get about 24-25mpg on my commute. For comparison purposes, I got 17 on my Acura TL which is a pretty equivalent car except for the engine. I am pretty darned pleased with that figure.

You also asked about the sport package. You will lose a few mpg's (particularly on the highway) with the sport package. How do I know? I have the sport package, but I get better highway mileage when I am running my Winter tires which have narrower tires.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tedj101 said:


> You also asked about the sport package. You will lose a few mpg's (particularly on the highway) with the sport package. How do I know? I have the sport package, but I get better highway mileage when I am running my Winter tires which have narrower tires.


I remember Chris saying he too got better mileage when on his winter tires. His car I know is a non sports package because it essentially is a clone of my car. It probably has to do with less weight per wheel/tire but that is just a guess on my part. I know another user on here said he got better mpg when he switched to some nice aftermarket wheels for year round usage.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

*5 city/ 10 highway*

Here is my drive home today departing @ 5:52pm. It consists of 5 miles of stop & go city driving + 10 miles of highway cruising.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

SteveCA said:


> +1 I've always heard the same thing about diesels getting better fuel economy after XXXXX miles. My other diesel has 97,000 miles and there has been no increase in mileage whatsoever.


It's all in how you break it in, me personally, it meant going 150 mph with only 25 miles on the odometer. That's all of the break-in I needed. Of course my mileage has suffered ever since. :rofl:


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

That's what we did with mine in europe, but after leaving europe and our speed slowed down to "regular" speed and continued through austria and switzerland our mileage jumped so instead of averaging about 28 mpg, it jumped to 33 mpg, by the time we dropped the car off in switzerland...


----------

